# Float the Bucket or lift off ground?



## TonyH

Haven't plowed with my 4WD Compact Tractor yet. Just wondering about technique.
I heard that if you Float the Bucket, the front tends to lift and steering gets tough. Has anyone experienced this?
Is it better to slightly lift the Blade so it's weight is still on the front wheels? 
Chains?? none, front or back, both?


----------



## BelarusBulldog

TonyH said:


> Haven't plowed with my 4WD Compact Tractor yet. Just wondering about technique.
> I heard that if you Float the Bucket, the front tends to lift and steering gets tough. Has anyone experienced this?
> Is it better to slightly lift the Blade so it's weight is still on the front wheels?
> Chains?? none, front or back, both?


First you say bucket then blade  so I'll try to answer for both. You can use float with the blade as this will allow it to follow any hollows or high spots without digging in or losing contact with the surface. If you are using a bucket to plow with, keep the cutting edge up slightly and let it float over the surface. The more you snow clear, the more you will get use to your equipment and figure out what works best for you. Chains if you find you are slipping too much, depends on conditions. Hope this helps. Bye


----------



## Thomas

BB given some great advice,if you could post pics of plow would be great.
How heavy the plow?

No chains..any rear ballast also what type of tires?


----------



## TonyH

Snow Plow.. Not Bucket, sorry.
http://www.trimarkmfg.com/servlet/the-38/Aspen-Snow-Plow-snowplow/Detail

This plow behind a JCB MIDI CX which is a 50Hp 8000lb machine with backhoe. http://www.jcbamericas.com/files/products/967.pdf
Rear Ballast would be the Back hoe if it works better with the Hoe on ( it's removable), and the tires are standard Cleated construction type.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

TonyH said:


> Snow Plow.. Not Bucket, sorry.
> http://www.trimarkmfg.com/servlet/the-38/Aspen-Snow-Plow-snowplow/Detail
> 
> This plow behind a JCB MIDI CX which is a 50Hp 8000lb machine with backhoe. http://www.jcbamericas.com/files/products/967.pdf
> Rear Ballast would be the Back hoe if it works better with the Hoe on ( it's removable), and the tires are standard Cleated construction type.


With that setup you won't need any counter weight if you leave the BH on. The blade will be a trip design, but you can still use float if needed. Nice tractor by the way!


----------



## Thomas

Like BB ask about the trip springs..major plus for less stress.

In the pic,would there be pin setup also to let plow float little..lower loader arms couple inches of the ground,let the pin/pins do the rest of stress work...think I said it right.


----------



## Argee

That's a sweet set up. What are your plans for angling the blade?


----------



## TonyH

The Tractor comes with Aux Hydraulics for the Front. Separate Lever next to teh Bucket Lever. Should be a very simple Plug and Play. 
I was looking at 'V'Plows but I didn't want to run extra harnesses and loss controls into the cab. For the few times that the 'V' would be nice, I will just have to make due.


----------



## Argee

I plowed with my loader a few times and found it to be inefficient without an angling blade on the front. I toyed with the idea of buying a used truck plow and adapting it....that was until I purchased my UTV and now use it for all the plowing chores.


----------



## TonyH

Argee said:


> I plowed with my loader a few times and found it to be inefficient without an angling blade on the front. I toyed with the idea of buying a used truck plow and adapting it....that was until I purchased my UTV and now use it for all the plowing chores.


This Tractor has the Quick attach front end. So, like a Skid Steer, I pop off the Bucket and put on a 'skid steer' Plow.
My friend has a Kabota Compact Tractor 3400 series, he has adapted a Truck Plow that angles manually onto a Kabota Quick attach Panel. He has it angled all the time and has learned to work his property that way.


----------



## Argee

Sounds like you have the best of both worlds! Angling is everything when you're plowing. IMHO


----------

